# Summer comps in Croatia or BiH?



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jun 15, 2022)

I’m going to be in Croatia for a little over a month, and I was wondering if anyone has heard of possible upcoming competitions in the area. I‘d love to in a compete if it fits into when I’m free! All of my mains will definitely be coming with me. It looks like there haven’t been too many competitions in Croatia, but I know that one was held earlier this year in BiH.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 15, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> I’m going to be in Croatia for most of the summer, and I was wondering if anyone has heard of possible upcoming competitions in the area. I‘d love to in a compete if it fits into when I’m free! All of my mains will definitely be coming with me. It looks like there haven’t been too many competitions in Croatia, but I know that one was held earlier this year in BiH.


Lemme check for you. (BiH is Bosnia and Herzegovina right?)

There are no upcoming ones in both countries, and both countries rarely host competitions (once or twice a year). The most recent one in Croatia is in March and in Bosnia and Herzegovina was May 28-29. They might host events during the summer, but it's not very likely. The nearest competitions near you seems to be in Italy, Greece, and Czech Republic.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jun 15, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Lemme check for you. (BiH is Bosnia and Herzegovina right?)
> 
> There are no upcoming ones in both countries, and both countries rarely host competitions (once or twive a year). The most recent one in Croatia is in March and in Bosnia and Herzegovina was May 28-29. They might host events during the summer, but it's not very likely. The nearest competitions near you seems to be in Italy, Greece, and Czech Republic.


I saw the Czech one! That would be great, but I’ll be gone by then.  I’m free for around a week, so I’d have to get pretty lucky it looks like.


----------

